

Facebook sued over alleged private message 'scanning' - sbt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25584286

======
isotype
It seems to me as though if you are on Facebook in the first place you should
be posting, messaging, lolcats-ing with the knowledge that nothing is private
- I understand the need for privacy, and concerns with identity theft etc. but
have come to the possibly unfortunate, possibly sad realization that privacy,
especially when the internet is concerned, is a thing of the past - I live in
the UK where there is approximately one CCTV camera for every 32 people. With
that knowledge, Facebook peeping on my pointless messages to friends somehow
doesn't seem to concern me all that much.

